# Outdoor lemon tree



## Aggie007 (Sep 22, 2017)

Best tasting ever. 

View attachment IMG_0513.jpg


View attachment IMG_0504.jpg


View attachment IMG_0508.jpg


View attachment IMG_0505.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2017)

beautiful! When will you harvest that big girl?


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 23, 2017)

Update. That pic of the lemon tree whole plant yielded 7 units. Planted July 1st as a 3 inch clone. Harvested October 5th. Very tasty, has a lemon, sour diesel smell, hard as a rock, still hash plant is my favorite.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 23, 2017)

impressive, not even 2 months veg? 
wow

kudos


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

Amazing! What size pot is that big boy?


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 23, 2017)

I use an 80% compost mix/ 20% worm castings with bits of lava rock. The dirt is very expensive. The pots are 600 gallons and are hand made by a local company. They are wider but shorter than smart pots, also they have big holes in the bottom for great drainage. The lemons are the smallest ones. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2017)

That's incredible.  Great job! Did the lemon scent come through?


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, it has a very strong distinct lemon smell along with a very gassy sour diesel punch. I'm having a full panel test on it and will have results by end of week (Potency,Terps,Pesticides and Micro). I went all out on the 15 lemon trees with teas, nutrient feeding, folar feeding. Spared no expense and did not have any hiccups along the way this year.


----------



## Aggie007 (Jan 3, 2018)

Can&#8217;t wait to see how these future ladies turn out 

View attachment 3BD73834-57FD-4A69-8C1B-91365C0A7251.jpg


----------

